# Roland VersaCamm Printer Error Message



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got a Roland Versacamm 300, just setting it up, but when i powered it on, there was this error message: 'Turn Power Off, Sensor!!!' in summary. Can anyone help with this problem because i did not see that particular error in the trouble shooting manual, and its my first print and cut printer, i dont know if it is damaged or something. I'd appreciate any help i can get here and will answer any questions that will help solve the problem....and by the way, i havent loaded the ink, but i figured since its a printer/cutter, one could cut without ink...???? Just want to know!!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Florence,
I looked through my service manual, the unauthorized tech manual I have and did a search on the internet to no avail! You need to call your service rep or the place you purchased the unit form and have them investigate this immeadiatly! Did they do an install for you yet or are you settign the unit up by yourself? Please post an update as I am very curious as to what is going on here.

Thanks,


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Florence,
> I looked through my service manual, the unauthorized tech manual I have and did a search on the internet to no avail! You need to call your service rep or the place you purchased the unit form and have them investigate this immeadiatly! Did they do an install for you yet or are you settign the unit up by yourself? Please post an update as I am very curious as to what is going on here.
> 
> Thanks,


I tried to install the machine myself. I do install all my machines, i have an HP large format printer that i set up, same size, same weight, but am sending a mail to the company i bought it from to see what they have to say. I spoke with them on the phone about the error message but it looks like they did not get what i was saying. Thanks though.
If there are any thing, pls dont hesitate to let me know.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Florence, did you get this fixed? What was the error?


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

florenceohale said:


> I tried to install the machine myself. I do install all my machines, i have an HP large format printer that i set up, same size, same weight, but am sending a mail to the company i bought it from to see what they have to say. I spoke with them on the phone about the error message but it looks like they did not get what i was saying. Thanks though.
> If there are any thing, pls dont hesitate to let me know.


Not yet primarily becos i have not been to work but tomorrow, the supplier look at it with me to find out what the issues are


----------



## Carlitos (Oct 2, 2008)

And......??


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

They said i should call Roland Representative. I am wondering why i should do that since i bought the machine from them and not from the rep...the problem is that sending the machine back will cost me a whole more money than i spent for buyinh it.
What do you think i should do?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I still cannot find anything on that error message. I would call roland directly and raise a stink until oyu get satisfaction!


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd really appreciate that, am at my ends wit. I cant even install the inks cos the printer need to be on before one can do that, when you power it on, it say 'Scan Motor Error Code: 0080 0080 Motor Error Turn Power Off. Any help i can get will be appreciated, really!!! Thanks if they can respond to you!!!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

florence, I just sent you an email but need a good email address to send you the verscamm error code guide. The 0080 error code is listed on the sheet and has what causes it and some potential fixes. Email me back so I cna send it to you.


----------



## Carlitos (Oct 2, 2008)

florenceohale said:


> They said i should call Roland Representative. I am wondering why i should do that since i bought the machine from them and not from the rep...the problem is that sending the machine back will cost me a whole more money than i spent for buying it.
> What do you think i should do?


If they sold you the machine it should be them to call the Roland Rep, if they don't have anyone qualified to deal with eventual problems as it was them who got the profit of selling the machine. 
About send the machine back, it has guarantee so all the extra expenses should be covered? 
If no luck with sorting out the error message and they don't seem very helpful tell them you want a replacement as the one they sold you is faulty, and it's your right as a consumer.
Here it is some lines from the consumer rights. (Government guidelines)

*Key Facts:*
• Wherever goods are bought they must "conform to contract". This means they must be as described, fit for purpose and of satisfactory quality (i.e. not inherently faulty at the time of sale).
• Goods are of satisfactory quality if they reach the standard that a reasonable person would regard as satisfactory, taking into account the price and any description.
• Aspects of quality include fitness for purpose, freedom from minor defects, appearance and finish, durability and safety.
• It is the seller, not the manufacturer, who is responsible if goods do not conform to contract.
• If goods do not conform to contract at the time of sale, purchasers can request their money back "within a reasonable time". (This is not defined and will depend on circumstances)


Jump on them, hope it helps.
Let us know how it goes.
Good luck.


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, will talk to them on monday, they are closed now.

I definitely will post an update. Steven sent me some error codes to look at, will also see how that one will go next week.

I really hope it'll be okay, without me having to jump on them, really, but am surprised they're backing off from trying to help, and the last time i called, my call was not taken, and they were previously all over me to place new order.


----------



## Carlitos (Oct 2, 2008)

florenceohale said:


> Ok, will talk to them on monday, they are closed now.


Just wondering how you get on?
Did Steven codes helped? or any help from the seller?
Let us know what happened.


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been away for such a long time, but am reporting back the success i have with the Roland Versacamm Printer. It has been fixed by an engineer, who is very good, took him about a day to fix it and its running smoothly. I am very happy with this printer...very very happy!!!!
I am really looking forward to buying one that prints larger sizes for outdoor signages etc, and would welcome any advice.
I want to really thank Steve and Carlitos and everyone who looked out while the panic was on trying to fix the machine.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The dreaded scan motor error!!!! GRRRR. I had that when I first installed my vp540. Had to take the machine apart and fabricate a reinforced metal strip for the trailing cable on the printhead, it was kinking and causing the printhead to get stuck. 
Glad you got yours working. Once it's working, it doesn't look like it will stop anytime soon.


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

out da box said:


> The dreaded scan motor error!!!! GRRRR. I had that when I first installed my vp540. Had to take the machine apart and fabricate a reinforced metal strip for the trailing cable on the printhead, it was kinking and causing the printhead to get stuck.
> Glad you got yours working. Once it's working, it doesn't look like it will stop anytime soon.


You're right about that.

It doesnt look like it will stop anytime soon....and am happy!!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Florence,
Always glad to help! Good to hear you are up and running. Post some pics of your successes and let us see what you can make!


----------



## florenceohale (Nov 23, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Florence,
> Always glad to help! Good to hear you are up and running. Post some pics of your successes and let us see what you can make!


You're right, I will...soon!!!


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

florenceohale said:


> I'd really appreciate that, am at my ends wit. I cant even install the inks cos the printer need to be on before one can do that, when you power it on, it say 'Scan Motor Error Code: 0080 0080 Motor Error Turn Power Off. Any help i can get will be appreciated, really!!! Thanks if they can respond to you!!!!


I am getting this problem right now with my VP-540i. Could anything send me some information on way to try to fix this?

It happened at the end of a print. I was doing about 70 left crest prints and when it got to the very last row it just stopped printing in the middle of the final row. It never got to print the last two crop marks so I couldn't even reload the material and run the Cut Only because it needs all four crop marks. I had to throw away a 22" x 60" piece of material. It was such a waste. I attempted to do a smaller run of only 15 and again at the very last row (of three rows) it did the same exact thing. Now it doesn't even START printing. I send information to the machine and it immediately gives me this error. However it's scans newly inserted material just fine. It's just when I go to print and/or cut.

I've been getting in the habit of printing the crop marks because it's been having problems detaching the print heads to cut way too often. We've only had this machine for about two weeks and it's been one problem after another.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Chris,
I am not sure what is causing that error but would be glad to try and help over the phone and maybe an online remote tech assist. Give me a PM and send me your contact info and we will see about setting it up.

~Steven


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Steven but out rep got back to us a few days ago and had me go through a few tests over the phone and had me check the firmware and everything. They decided to just ship us a whole new machine. I'm wondering if we just got a defective machine.

I'm really hoping that's all it is and that this new machine will not have this problem. We were barely using it a week before these problem started. I started doubting the quality of the machine having all these problems within the first couple of weeks of having it. So I'm leaning more towards it just being defective.

I'm attaching a picture I took of the run I was doing. It actually happened minutes after I took this picture. In this picture it was on the second to last row. The error occurred when printing the next and very last row. All that material had to be thrown away because it never printed the last set of crop marks. If it would have lasted one more minute it would have been fine.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

That stinks! I hope the new one is trouble free for you!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Just turned on my VP300i today and I am getting the scan motor error 0080? I see you got it fixed? Is there an easy fix? I just used it last night and it was perfect. Just printed a job now and it printed great, but when it went to cut I got the scan error turn off the printer? Please help anyone. Need to get this job done by Monday and everyone is closed now. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

We actually weren't able to have the error fixed. The manufacturer just sent a replacement machine and we had to send the defect machine back to them. They sounded like this was a known problem and the only fix for it was to replace the machine.

If your machine is still under warranty I suggest having them replace it before it's out of warranty.


----------



## moorely (Jan 19, 2015)

florenceohale said:


> I'd really appreciate that, am at my ends wit. I cant even install the inks cos the printer need to be on before one can do that, when you power it on, it say 'Scan Motor Error Code: 0080 0080 Motor Error Turn Power Off. Any help i can get will be appreciated, really!!! Thanks if they can respond to you!!!!


How can I solve this problem *Roland versacam vs-640 motor error *turn power off scan motor error code:0080 0080 please reply me sir as son as possible.


----------



## BSB (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi. Came across this post today. My Roland SP300V keeps stopping not long after it starts to print scan motor error code 0040 0040 keeps coming up. Does anybody know where I can get a service manual? I think the problem is (I dont know what parts names are) the cable that goes back and forth with print head jams or crimps up and then it stops running. Not sure what that cable is called or how to replace it and hope that is what the problem is. Thanks for any help


----------



## David09 (Oct 2, 2015)

If you fix it let me know please


----------



## BSB (Sep 14, 2009)

The problem is I don't know how. And don't have a parts or service manual to look at


----------



## Fernando Silk (May 9, 2012)

florenceohale said:


> I have been away for such a long time, but am reporting back the success i have with the Roland Versacamm Printer. It has been fixed by an engineer, who is very good, took him about a day to fix it and its running smoothly. I am very happy with this printer...very very happy!!!!
> I am really looking forward to buying one that prints larger sizes for outdoor signages etc, and would welcome any advice.
> I want to really thank Steve and Carlitos and everyone who looked out while the panic was on trying to fix the machine.


Good Morning! How did I correct the error?


----------

